# 10 weeks pregnant and bleeding badly



## talie (Mar 13, 2008)

hiya,
im nearly 11 weeks now and been having some really big bleeds with very large clots. after four mass bleeds had a scan too make sure my baby is ok and still got a heartbeart, which it has thankgod.
my last scan was on monday and the nurse said i have a large subchorionic hematoma at 9cm, im so scared at the mo thinking im going to lose my baby, need someone too put my mind at rest and any positve storys if anybody has had this too. im on bed rest as the doc said i should.
thanks for your help x x x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm so sorry, I don't know how I missed your question before.  Quite a few people get a collection of blood when the embryo implants, it sometimes absorbs and sometimes bleeds out. It doesn't usually affect the baby unless it collects behind the placenta.  You may have more bleeding after this, and they can then scan you again if that happens,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

